# Pre-loading options for Wix?



## mr.user (Feb 28, 2017)

Any way to set up a pre-loading loader gif or status bar, or a lighter template page that will load instantly?

Our wix website takes about eight seconds for the page to load. Don't have a lot of heavy stuff I don't know why it takes that long.



Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you provide a link to your website?


----------



## mr.user (Feb 28, 2017)

It's more of a general question, not a specific question to our website.

Because I know there's always things we can do to change the formatting to improve the speed of the page but that's not really my question. 

But anyways here's the link to our site: BrooklymJewishCamp.org


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if this *Youtube link* will help?


----------



## mr.user (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks but no. It's old and doesn't apply


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Perhaps, *THIS* should apply ...


----------



## mr.user (Feb 28, 2017)

Won't load faster than the rest of the page. According to Wix pro guy, there's nothing you can do


----------

